# how much are nissan xenons worth?



## javadini (Apr 23, 2009)

i was wondering how much these are worth? my car has some and even though they look terrific i was thinking of selling them to raise some funds to have a bit of ££ to spend on the engine bay??

excellent in as new condition, been on car few months only?

what are these worth? would i get uch for them?


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

If it's an R33 you have then you should be able to get around £1000 for the pair.


----------



## javadini (Apr 23, 2009)

Is that what they are worth even though they are not brand new? Would anyone on here be interested in them ?


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

They are about £1800 new (+vat..?) so I have seen a few s/h sets go for that sort of money, if they're in good condition like you say.

Best putting a post in the for sale section - with photos will help


----------



## javadini (Apr 23, 2009)

cheers for that info mate, i cant advertise due to not having been a memeber for long enough.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I think you can buy a pair from RHD for about £1000. The brand is not Nissan though, they're by a company called Kouki......


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

pupsi said:


> I think you can buy a pair from RHD for about £1000. The brand is not Nissan though, they're by a company called Kouki......


Really? That's good. Not heard of them - you got a link?


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Theres a brand new pair on ebay for about £850...


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

xenons ??? are we talking a xenon hid headlight conversion kit here ?? 
if so they are for nothing now days ..
if not please elaborate ....


----------



## javadini (Apr 23, 2009)

no im not talking about a hid kit, these are genuine nissan xenon headlights


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

javadini said:


> no im not talking about a hid kit, these are genuine nissan xenon headlights


and are all the hid electronic gizmo's built into the headlights ?

just can't understand why someone would spend a grand on a pair of hid headlights when a conversion kit on ebay costs less than a hundred quid ...

and before anybody spouts up ..no it's not the same as an trust intercooler or hks etc etc against a chinese counterpart 

light is light ...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

a light is a light,however,i have had this debate in my mind several time's and even put a thread up on here

IMO,it's more than a light,it also look's SO much nicer,makes the front of the R33 GTR look much more up to date,my next one is going to have them,no question's asked!

i've seen them for sale in the region of £1850 from various shops/sites, when they're used,in the region of £800/£1000, with the ballast's and everything i assume?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't beat genuine series 3 xenons


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

when you order the lights from nissan, they are just that, just the lights

they do not come as a set package with the balasts etc

they are extra


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i know what i would spend my ..is it up to £1800 plus now.. (wow) a nice ap racing brakes setup ..
and a set of hid lights of ebay for less than £100....:thumbsup:

and i know were not all the same ....thats what makes it intresting ..


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

it's simple for me,only look at buying an R33 GTR with them already fitted


----------



## javadini (Apr 23, 2009)

so does anyone reckon that il be able to sell these for around 800-1000 or am i just wasting my time?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yes i think you will be able to sell them,hell if i wasn't buying a house i'd have brought them of you


----------



## javadini (Apr 23, 2009)

i would like to do a swap - take normal lights and cash on top.

what are normal lights worth?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

not much,£150/200 i'd say? depends on condition,alot i've seen lately have started to go "yellow"


----------

